# air valves wired together question



## cheeseprader (Nov 16, 2015)

Hello, new here so please bear with me. I want to control solenoid air valves that are connected to cylinder actuators. I have four channels on my prop controller and 3 out of the 4 will have 1 valve so no problem there. On the forth one I want to use 2 valves. Can I hook the two valves (2 wires on each) together plus to plus and minus to minus and hook that up to the controller, or plus from one to minus of the other and the other two wires to the controller? I am using the propjamr that has no relays (connected directly). Also tI am using 12volt car battery and the valves are 12 volt valves. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

if i understand correctly, you might try 1 solenoid off the 4th channel and just split the air output to the 2 cylinders.

the controllers 4th channel should be able to power both like you describe, 
but it would fire both solenoids at the same time, you wont have independent control.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Wiring 2 solenoids in parallel ( + to + and - to - ) should be fine assuming the controller is rated for the combined current draw.


----------



## cheeseprader (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi David, that worked great. I was a bit concerned about the amount of milliamps that would be used when connected like that. The solenoids show 650mA on the label and looking up on the web when connected like that there would be 1300mA on that channel. The propjamr controller manual says it can do 2000mA so it should be no problem in the long run. But right now, it works a treat!!! Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## cheeseprader (Nov 16, 2015)

BillyVanpire, that is a good idea also, but I have one of the solenoids located close to the controller and one pretty far away from the controller (about 40 feet away) so a cable run was easier to do in this set up. But I will keep your idea in mind for future use. Thanks for the help.


----------



## cheeseprader (Nov 16, 2015)

Just found a video of a clown prop that uses the same prop jamr controller. This thing works pretty good. Once I finish mine I will post a video also. I have actually been able to hook 3 air solenoids to one channel now without a hick up (yet)...


----------

